# Creative Cloud in small/Medium size businesses?



## Kenziltron (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

When Adobe announced the move to subscription services last year there seemed to be a major backlash from the design community but this seems to have died down. I'm working for a company that is running CS5 and 5.5 for roughly 20 users. If there was a CS2014 perpetual licence out now we'd upgrade. At is stands, we're in a bit of a stalemate with Adobe products because we don't want to pay an estimated £10000 per year while our current software still does mostly what we need. The same amount would have previously bought perpetual licences for a 3 year roll out.

For other small to medium size businesses i imagine this increase is also just not feasible. 

So my question is, are users/system admins gradually biting the bullet and switching over to subscription based Adobe services or are you also trying to squeeze what you can out of your current suite?


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't speak for all organizations, but I do know of several that refuse to upgrade to the subscription-based services for the same reasons. Personally, I haven't seen any benefit to using it other than the ability to access the software from virtually anywhere, which isn't much of a plus when you think about it. Who would sit at a computer to work with such material if the computer wasn't already capable?

I work with several groups that are sticking to CS6 and hoping that Adobe will "see the light" and give us back the standard software. At the same time, I've worked with groups that prefer the convenience of having everything they could need whenever they do need it.

That's really all that the change in price does, make it always there. Adobe has intended it to be a means to prevent people from bootlegging their software, well it only half worked. Now people pool their funds to purchase a single, shared, subscription. Most others just stick with CS6 and below, which has been murder on their income. I, personally, prefer CS2, but I use CS5, CS5.5 and CS6 quite often.

So, to clearly answer your question, it simply depends on what the company wants from their software. The improvement in the functions and features is fairly minimal, and there are plenty of other ways to do what is in CC but not CS.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The other issue is whether your workflow requires the upgrade. If feature changes destroy compatibility between versions, and you do business with those who have upgraded, you may have to choose between the cost of the lost business and the cost of the software. 

Adobe is betting that lost business costs will be more than what they're charging for subscriptions.


----------

